# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Bedirmah Ana [Άγιος Νεκτάριος Ναυπάκτου]

## fotismihos

Καλησπέρα,
όπως έχει γραφεί σε άλλο θέμα , η παντόφλα Αγιος Νεκταριος Ν. ήταν κάποτε στη γραμμή Ριο-Αντίρριο και έπειτα ανέβηκε προς Πέραμα-Παλούκια ( μετα την κατασκευή της γεφυρας βέβαια ). Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μάθαινα απο κάποιον το που βρίσκετε σημερα αυτή η παντόφλα , αν εχει το ίδιο όνομα, αν έχει πουληθει στο εξωτερικό.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

agios nektarios n.jpg

----------


## panagiotis78

Έχει πουληθεί στο εξωτερικό , το νέο όνομα είναι Bedirmah Ana (ΙΜΟ: 7324948).

Φωτογραφία μπορείς να βρεις εδώ :

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...9373#top_photo

----------


## CORFU

και με πολλεs αλλαγεs

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγ. Νεκτάριος Ν στη Σαλαμίνα στις 20/06/2007. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, panagiotis78 &  fotismihos :Razz:  

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Ν 01.jpg

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Ν 02.jpg

----------


## fotismihos

thanks pantelis2009. Ίσως απο τις ποιο ωραίες παντοφλίτσες που έχω δεί. 
CORFU, όχι αρκετές αλλαγές, αγνωριστο (προς το χειρότερο) το κανανε οι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρκετά το ξεχάσαμε. Ας δούμε το ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Ν όταν ήταν αραγμένο στο Καματερό το μακρινό......... 22-03-2008.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Ν 04 22-03-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mιας και δεν έχει αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλήρες όνομα του πλοίου ήταν _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ_.

Έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1974_ στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοι Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4350_ και _IMO 7324948_. Σύμφωνα με το equasis μετονομάστηκε σε _BEDIRMAH ANA_ τον Οκτώβριο του _2008_, υπό Τουρκική σημαία. Από τον Απρίλιο του _2009_ φέρει σημαία Αζερμπαιτζάν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ξεχάσαμε το πλοίο, πέντε χρόνια πάνε από το τελευταίο ποστ. Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την ρυμούλκηση του, τον _Νοέμβριο 2008_, από την Κωνσταντινούπολη προς το λιμάνι Azov της Ρωσίας. Φωτογραφίες που βρίσκονται στο _site της εταιρείας_ που είχε αναλάβει την ρυμούλκηση, και που συνοδεύονται από το σχόλιο :

_"NOVEMBER 2008
Towage of river ferry “Bedirmah Ana” DWT 545 MT in ballast without crew from Istanbul to port Azov for further work on Caspian Sea."_

11-2008.jpg

Να δούμε ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του, που είχε μεν παρατεθεί παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ,




> Φωτογραφία μπορείς να βρεις εδώ :
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...9373#top_photo


 αλλά το link της δεν ανταποκρίνεται πιά (ευτυχώς την είχα κρατήσει στο αρχείο μου), από το Μπακού στο Αζερμπαιτζάν τον _Δεκέμβριο 2009_, με πασιφανείς τις αλλαγές που γίνανε στο πλοίο (τράβηγμα προς τα πίσω της υπερκατασκευής),

001.jpg
_Πηγή : marinetraffic - elephesus_

και τέλος μία ακόμα, και πάλι από το Μπακού στο Αζερμπαιτζάν τον _Δεκέμβριο 2016_, την οποία συνοδεύει το σχόλιο : _"BEDIRMAH ANA - Scrap steel ship"_.

002.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Matt Jones_

Μιας και δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει, να πούμε ότι οι αρχικές διαστάσεις του πλοίου ήταν _57.56m x 9.61m_, ενώ οι σημερινές (ελπίζω να υπάρχει ακόμα μιας και αυτό το "_Scrap steel ship" με ...μπερδεύει κάπως_ !!!) _70m x 14m_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε slide από το _ebay_ _βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλάνο_ τo _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΥ_ εν έτει _1984_ στο Ρίο. Στην πλώρη του το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Κ_ (μετέπειτα ΚΑΜΠΕΡΟΣ Ι) και στην πρύμη του, ανάμεσα σε _ΣΧΟΙΠΑΝΤΑΣ_ και _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ_ επιλέγω το πρώτο.

----------

